# Thc Pills, Pot Pills, Medicaps, Hash pills, thc caps, keif pills.. a recipe...



## gioua (Dec 15, 2011)

_*Based off Bad Kitty's capsule recipe...
*_​

ANYTHING IN RED= Rambling crap not really part of the directions.

My recipe is VERY similar to Badkittys recipe (in fact it pretty much is his recipe with a few added tweaks that made them more effective FOR ME..)

For this post I am going to use the word keif (rather then Hash or whatever else we call trics..)

The type of cannabis used will also have varying results..

*(Below is basic ramblings on keif.. you can skip to the directions portion)*

For this particular batch I used Orange Crush and Blue Dream (both rate about an 8 on leafly.com) I give Orange Crush about a 5-6 and blue dream about a 9-10)

Dry sifting or Dry ice sifting is my personal fav...

Another decent way to sift ESP for the cheaper folks like myself is to take a mason jar filled with herb, freeze it for a few days (in a deep freezer if you have it **dryer herb= less freeze time fresher= longer freeze time)
once you have had it frozen open the lid and take something (I use 2 wooden spoons *the handle part* and basically stir the herb around this breaks it down into a nice ground up almost powder like then I add a filter *use what you have be it a real bubble bag filter or Tshirt or you can steal your wife's panty hose they work great... trust me I have stolen plenty of your wives hose in the past..  anyhow cover the mason jar with the hose then add the ring back on...stretching the hose will allow larger stuff to go thru.. once that is done shake over a nice smooth service collect and weigh it..

Keif to me is the purest form of all they other types of hash keif etc.. since no chemicals are used you have nothing to burn off and no waiting..

My ratio is aprox 10% return on making keif ... I prefer keif for a few reasons. 1. I have a high tolerance. 2.Consistency. 10g of keif is 10g of trics basically.... 10g of weed is about 1g of keif ** keif easier to use since there is less product to add oil to. (if you have ever made canna oil-butter you know how much of a P.I.T.A. straining the weed and oil mix.. esp if you do not have a oil press!!)


OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK (really medicated right now and want to sleep.. )



*THE DIRECTIONS*


Here is what you need....​

*Keif*.. you can use aprox .25-1g per capsule depends on your tolerance ** I am using 21 g of keif **

*oil*- something with high fat (most say coconut is the best.. I have no opinion either way) I am using Canna Oil (this is olive oil made with cannabis) I had aprox .50-.75 g per ML well strained canna oil this helps make my pills a bit stronger (you can pretty much only fit 1g of hash into the 00 caps anyhow)
*foil *for covering up your pyrex dish.

*lecithin *see badkittys post as to why.

*00 Capsules*

*Eyedropper or a straw or one of them fancy pill filler thingies.. *

Decarb the keif at 220 F for 25 mins in a pyrex baking dish covered in 2 layers of foil (25 minutes because mine was moist and my oven if different then what badkittys is.

Once it was done take it out and let it rest *covered* for 10 mins

After it's cooled take the foil off and add 1 tablespoon lecithin added it to dry keif stirred till it looked blended in.. added about 3 tablespoons CANNAOIL

***rambling ahead skip if you want...**** (you add according to your amount used) you do not want a really thin mix unless that is what works for you these things may knock you on your ass or they may do nothing.. everyone is different... if it's to thin and you want it thicker 2 things you can do.. get some more cannibis and decarb it crush it into a powder add that powder to the miz to thicking it up.. (make sure it's not to thick whatever you use to suck up the mix to put into the caps will still suck it up.. the other thing is add corn starch (corn starch will be at it's thickest point once it comes to a boil... so keep it a bit under a boil and really dont even have to wait that long..)


ANYHOW...

once you have blended the oil and lecithin in your pryrex dish put it back in the oven covered in foil for 45 mins (again my temps differ)
once done remove... let cool stir it up.. see how it looks at room temp.. ..
too watery?? add something to it to make it less (if you want that)
too thick add some more oil.


now that you have added the oil and lecithin you need to rewrap in foil and then place in the oven for 220 for 45 mins.

(YES YOU CAN ALSO USE 300 for 10 mins.. however my results have always shown that the slower and longer better but must be temps above 200 and longer then 15 mins)

OK once that is done let it sit out at room temp for 10 mins to cool down and stir during this time (just once in awhile making sure all the glands have been full soaked in the oil..

I recooked (at 220 for 15 mins) and frooze (for about 1 hour) this about 4 times.(trying 1 capsule on the 2nd reheating to see if it was getting better... the last time I filled them and placed in freezer.. I agree with Badkitty about the freezing/thawing/reheating (something I originally did not do.. even made a post saying I am taking up to 50 a day *not anymore!* Today I have taken less then 20!
so I added more product by using canna oil and more hash and heating/freezing/thawing/repeating one or 2 more times then badkitty did..

now for the photo's


----------



## mountaingarden (Dec 16, 2011)

Great information! Thanks for all the detail. What temperature is the mixture when you put it in the capsules? I've had trouble getting all 24 capsules filled (but not melted) before the coconut oil solidifies. Seems to be about a 15 degree window between too hot and too cold. Do you have this problem with your blend?


----------



## gioua (Dec 16, 2011)

mountaingarden said:


> Great information! Thanks for all the detail. What temperature is the mixture when you put it in the capsules? I've had trouble getting all 24 capsules filled (but not melted) before the coconut oil solidifies. Seems to be about a 15 degree window between too hot and too cold. Do you have this problem with your blend?



Ok I think Badkitty mentioned it but he has a ton of stuff to remember lol..
What the freezing/reheating does (in my mind this is what happens.. resin glands are kinfa like a balloon.. with good shit inside.. the outer gland is getting disolved via the oil... and the good shit is leaking out into the oil and binding with the OIL.. 
What I have noticed is each run I do at reheating/refreezing etc... the mix is becomming less grainy looking (the small little ball shapes are being dissolved and it is looking much more like a smooth liquid with little texture I am going to see if I can take a photo this am of the oil I made yesterday.. it's been in the freezer since about 6pm last night

it is room temp when filled... I have yet to have an issue with capsules melting in my hand or with too warm of oil inside..


----------



## gioua (Dec 16, 2011)

OK here is a pic taken about 15 hours after the last reheating...

this is "frozen olive oil" I say that cuz it takes like 20 secs to dethaw..

as you can see from the 3rd photo above in the OP you can see what looks like grains of sand
in the last photo (will take a better one this is cell cam) you can still see the smoothness in the last one

any legal folks in the 559 will allow you to test a pill to see the strength... must be legal tho


----------

